# OBD II "Not Ready" for inspection



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

That sounds high for the monitors to reset and in NH we are allowed to have one monitor "not ready" as long as the others pass and there is no CEL. most monitors reset by 500 miles on average.

did the shop give you a failed Vehicle Inspection Report?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

It's hard to know without a specific code, but in most cases, once the problem has been fixed, it the CEL will clear in a few (4?) drive cycles. The memory of the code will clear after large number of drive cycles (50??). In some cases, it's not just ignition cycles, but complete warm-up cycles. 

However, I think some scanners can clear the code from memory.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Have you used a scanner to clear the code from memory? If not do so.


----------



## Spyder918 (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi, Thanks for your response. I did get a copy of the Inspection Report. States as follows: Misfire: READY, Catalyst: READY, EGR: READY, Fuel System: Ready, Heated Cat: UNSUPPORTED U Air Condition: UNSUPPORTED, Air System: UNSUPPORTED, Heated O2: NOT READY, O2 Sensor: NOT READY, COMP COMPONENT: READY, EVAP System: NOT READY. END of Report


----------



## Spyder918 (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi and thanks for responding. The code I got was P2076. 

((Type
Powertrain - Fuel and Air Metering and Auxiliary Emission Controls - ISO/SAE ControlledDescriptionIntake Manifold Tuning (IMT) Valve Position Sensor/Switch Circuit Range/Performance
LocationBank 1Notes DTC Application note for Intake Manifold Tuning Valves and Intake Manifold Runner controls: Active controls are used to modify or control airflow within the engine air intake system. These controls may be used to enhance or modify in-cylinder airflow motion (charge motion), modify the airflow dynamics (manifold tuning) within the intake manifold or both. Devices that control charge motion are commonly called Intake Manifold Runner Control, Swirl Control Valve, and Charge Motion Control Valve. The ISO/SAE recommended term for any device that controls charge motion is Intake Manifold Runner Control (IMRC). Devices that control manifold dynamics or manifold tuning are commonly called Intake Manifold Tuning Valve, Long/Short Runner Control and Intake Manifold Communication Control. The SAE recommended term for any device that controls manifold tuning is Intake Manifold Tuning (IMT) Valve.))

Source:P2076 Generic DTC: Intake Manifold Tuning (IMT) Valve Position Sensor/Switch Circuit Range/Performance

I can't be absolutely positive but I would somewhat close to positive in saying that I would believe I drove 500 miles or darn close to it before the linkage came apart again last night.

For which, I went to the local Chevy Dealer this morning hoping it was covered under Emissions warranty as that is what I thought I read here on CruzeTalk. The Service Writer told me that is was under the 2 year Emissions warranty which, of course, has expired. They then proudly handed me an estimate for $1,015.74!!! Are they crazy??


----------



## Spyder918 (Apr 13, 2016)

No, I have currently been researching scanners and I'm considering an Actron 9690. However, while it covers a lot It doesn't cover quite what I would like it too. In addition to what it does cover Engine, ABS, SRS, Tranny, Live data, Freeze frame, graphing, printing, etc. It doesn't cover the BCM or have bi-directional control. Any suggestions?
Thanks.


----------



## Spyder918 (Apr 13, 2016)

Greggul8r said:


> That sounds high for the monitors to reset and in NH we are allowed to have one monitor "not ready" as long as the others pass and there is no CEL. most monitors reset by 500 miles on average.
> 
> did the shop give you a failed Vehicle Inspection Report?



Hi, Thanks for your response. I did get a copy of the Inspection Report. States as follows: Misfire: READY, Catalyst: READY, EGR: READY, Fuel System: Ready, Heated Cat: UNSUPPORTED U Air Condition: UNSUPPORTED, Air System: UNSUPPORTED, Heated O2: NOT READY, O2 Sensor: NOT READY, COMP COMPONENT: READY, EVAP System: NOT READY. END of Report


----------



## Spyder918 (Apr 13, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> It's hard to know without a specific code, but in most cases, once the problem has been fixed, it the CEL will clear in a few (4?) drive cycles. The memory of the code will clear after large number of drive cycles (50??). In some cases, it's not just ignition cycles, but complete warm-up cycles.
> 
> However, I think some scanners can clear the code from memory.




Hi and thanks for responding. The code I got was P2076. 

((TypePowertrain - Fuel and Air Metering and Auxiliary Emission Controls - ISO/SAE ControlledDescriptionIntake Manifold Tuning (IMT) Valve Position Sensor/Switch Circuit Range/PerformanceLocationBank 1NotesDTC Application note for Intake Manifold Tuning Valves and Intake Manifold Runner controls: Active controls are used to modify or control airflow within the engine air intake system. These controls may be used to enhance or modify in-cylinder airflow motion (charge motion), modify the airflow dynamics (manifold tuning) within the intake manifold or both. Devices that control charge motion are commonly called Intake Manifold Runner Control, Swirl Control Valve, and Charge Motion Control Valve. The ISO/SAE recommended term for any device that controls charge motion is Intake Manifold Runner Control (IMRC). Devices that control manifold dynamics or manifold tuning are commonly called Intake Manifold Tuning Valve, Long/Short Runner Control and Intake Manifold Communication Control. The SAE recommended term for any device that controls manifold tuning is Intake Manifold Tuning (IMT) Valve.))

Source:P2076 Generic DTC: Intake Manifold Tuning (IMT) Valve Position Sensor/Switch Circuit Range/Performance

I can't be absolutely positive but I would somewhat close to positive in saying that I would believe I drove 500 miles or darn close to it before the linkage came apart again last night.

For which, I went to the local Chevy Dealer this morning hoping it was covered under Emissions warranty as that is what I thought I read here on CruzeTalk. The Service Writer told me that is was under the 2 year Emissions warranty which, of course, has expired. They then proudly handed me an estimate for $1,015.74!!! Are they crazy??


----------



## Spyder918 (Apr 13, 2016)

obermd said:


> Have you used a scanner to clear the code from memory? If not do so.





No, I have currently been researching scanners and I'm considering an Actron 9690. However, while it covers a lot It doesn't cover quite what I would like it too. In addition to what it does cover Engine, ABS, SRS, Tranny, Live data, Freeze frame, graphing, printing, etc. It doesn't cover the BCM or have bi-directional control. Any suggestions?
Thanks.


----------



## Spyder918 (Apr 13, 2016)

Greggul8r said:


> That sounds high for the monitors to reset and in NH we are allowed to have one monitor "not ready" as long as the others pass and there is no CEL. most monitors reset by 500 miles on average.
> 
> did the shop give you a failed Vehicle Inspection Report?



Hi, Thanks for your response. I did get a copy of the Inspection Report. States as follows: Misfire: READY, Catalyst: READY, EGR: READY, Fuel System: Ready, Heated Cat: UNSUPPORTED U Air Condition: UNSUPPORTED, Air System: UNSUPPORTED, Heated O2: NOT READY, O2 Sensor: NOT READY, COMP COMPONENT: READY, EVAP System: NOT READY. END of Report


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

Spyder918 said:


> Hi, Thanks for your response. I did get a copy of the Inspection Report. States as follows: Misfire: READY, Catalyst: READY, EGR: READY, Fuel System: Ready, Heated Cat: UNSUPPORTED U Air Condition: UNSUPPORTED, Air System: UNSUPPORTED, Heated O2: NOT READY, O2 Sensor: NOT READY, COMP COMPONENT: READY, EVAP System: NOT READY. END of Report


Keep in mind when you clear the code that will reset all monitors and you will need to drive it again we tell our customers 50-100 miles and there is no way to get around the state inspection computer your reinspect should be free depending on weather or not you go to a reputable shop or not and if you are just looking for a scanner to clear codes and look at data go to fisher auto parts on loudon rd and get their $39 dollar OTC scanner it reads and clears codes for everything except SRS (air bag)


----------



## kenk1120 (Dec 10, 2019)

In most states, emissions testing will allow 1 not ready on cars 2001 or newer


----------

